
ARM Announces Mali Egil Video Processor: VP9 Encode and Decode for Mobile - ingve
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10428/arm-announces-mali-egil-video-processor
======
cordite
Now that chips on the market will support this codec, will Apple and Mocrosoft
support webm?

~~~
niftich
Edge already supports WebM and VP9 in the insider builds (on desktop).

Most Intel GPUs have had hardware or hardware-assisted VP9 decode since Jan
2015. PowerVR GPUs (Imagination/Apple) have had it since 2014, but I'm not
sure if that exact variant is inside the iPhone SOCs.

~~~
dogma1138
iirc Apple doesn't have official support for VP9 and its suppor for h.265 is
limited to FaceTime only for some reason.

So like h.265 it could be that the hardware can support it but it's just
walled off so developers can't use it.

~~~
barake
Lack H265 support is likely due to licensing costs, despite the advantages the
codec provides. Just about everyone is staying away until the cost and terms
become more reasonable.

Apple is willing to eat the costs for FaceTime because of how good H265 is -
It's a serious competitive advantage.

~~~
vardump
> Apple is willing to eat the costs for FaceTime because of how good H265 is -
> It's a serious competitive advantage.

Does it really matter so much? 4G speeds are now up to 450 Mbps. Nowadays it's
pretty rare to see (stationary) 4G downstream below 50 Mbps and upstream below
10 Mbps.

Fixed networks are even faster, broadband speeds are generally in 100 - 1000
Mbps range in most of the world.

H.264 is just good enough for modern network performance [1]. I'd rather
prefer less battery usage.

[1]: Except in some countries that chose not to regulate telecom market, but
gave telecom majors free hands to gouge without giving much in return. Sadly,
most notably USA.

~~~
dogma1138
I've tried 4G networks on every continent and multiple devices and I haven't
seen 450Mbit anywhere be really commercially really available.

Infact most "4G" networks out there give you less speed than what HSUPA/HSDPA
3G/3.5G networks could theoretically provide.

But even if you had those speeds the low bandwidth makes h.265 attractive not
because of max download/upload speed but because of datacaps, if you only have
2GB of cellular data each month and you can have a video codec that both
allows you to conduct video calls in suboptimal conditions as well at 1/5th or
so of the bitrate that h.264 needs for similar visual quality it's really a no
brainer which one you use.

~~~
vardump
> Infact most "4G" networks out there give you less speed than what
> HSUPA/HSDPA 3G/3.5G networks could theoretically provide.

I never got much more than 10-20 Mbps out of HSDPA. Even my slow work 4G
subscription can do stable 50/10 Mbps. 4G can easily sustain 150 Mbps.

> if you only have 2GB of cellular data each month

Did you forget a zero? Or do you mean a cheap prepaid card? That sounds pretty
extreme. You can use 2 GB in a few minutes!

~~~
dogma1138
Nope I didn't forget a zero :) But even when you do get 20 and 40GB monthly
caps it doesn't make that much of a difference.

And I've been getting 40-50 Mbit on HSUPA, now in Europe getting 10 out of a
"4G" connection is hard.

I don't know what bubble you live in tbh.

~~~
vardump
> I don't know what bubble you live in tbh.

Shrug. 4G just happens to work for me I guess. There's nothing wrong with the
technology, but a lot is wrong with some carriers.

I honestly don't understand how people put up with carriers like AT&T and
Verizon, Sprint and T-Mobile. Their plans are (almost) 10 years behind in
performance and 10 years ahead in price.

I have 50 down/10 up 4G from work and "unlimited Mbps"/50 Mbps private,
practically it's about 100-150/50 Mbps. My phone is capable of 450 Mbps, that
shouldn't be the limiting factor. Neither have caps nor throttling. Some
months I use almost 100 GB. Ping to my home server is about 15-20 ms (fiber).

